

PR: Apple releases Safari 5 (Since It Has Been Wiped From PRNewswire) - jsm386
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/06/07/safari-5/

======
ugh
The PR is now on their website:
<http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/06/07safari.html>

The Safari page is not yet updated (– edit: now is) but Safari 5 shows up when
you check for updates. I’m downloading it now.

– edit: And finished. A quick rundown:

There are no (big) UI changes, Top Sites was visually updated and you can
quickly switch to your history: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4073000/topsites.png>

The Reader button (where the RSS button would normally be) seems to only be
displayed when Safari recognizes a article (until now it recognized everything
I threw at it – blog articles, magazines, newspapers). It then overlays the
article pretty nicely over the page:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4073000/reader.png>

One really cool thing about Reader is that it recognizes multi-page articles.
I tried a New York Times and a Ars Technica article. It doesn’t immediately
load everything but rather as you are scrolling.

Bad news, by the way, for all who hoped that Reader would get rid of (all)
ads, it still displayed one of those small ads placed in the body of the
article: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4073000/ads.png>

The adress bar now sort of works like the one Firefox has (I typed in “aja”):
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4073000/adress.png>

You can now make everything open in a new tab, that was previously only a
hidden preference (sorry, German): <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4073000/tabs.png>

The developer tools seem to be much improved. And they look a bit Chromy
(fixed width font and all ;).

Ahhhhh! I must have been completely blind! The old “fills-up-the-adress-bar”
progress bar is back! I thought something was odd :)

~~~
ComputerGuru
Weird - it's not showing up for me when I'm checking for updates.

------
chris24
This one line stuck out:

For enhanced security and stability, Safari Extensions are sandboxed, _signed
with a digital certificate from Apple_ and run solely in the browser.

~~~
wmf
Yep, now we get to have the App Store censorship discussion _all over again_.

I wonder if ad blocking will be allowed.

Edit: After reading the Safari 5 site, it's not clear that Apple will be
exercising any control over extensions.

~~~
SriniK
Oh boy, no apple in browser extensions/apps.

Technically, sandboxing is inspired from chrome. And even packaging sounds lot
similar to chrome.

<http://code.google.com/chrome/extensions/dev/packaging.html>

Now how apple distributes those 'digital certificates' is important.

~~~
chris24
It looks like there's no Apple approval process or anything like that,
thankfully: <http://developer.apple.com/programs/safari/>

~~~
skeletonjelly
Still may be one though right? It's not like they would brag about it. There's
no 'approval' type words on the iPhone page:
<http://developer.apple.com/iphone/index.action>

------
jrnkntl
Safari Reader is like Readibility but then without Readability:

"Safari Reader makes it easy to read single and multipage articles on the web
by presenting them in a new, scrollable view without any additional content or
clutter. When Safari 5 detects an article, users can click on the Reader icon
in the Smart Address Field to display the entire article for clear,
uninterrupted reading with options to enlarge, print or send via email."

~~~
pope52
They include an acknowledgment to Arc90 and Readability on their
acknowledgements page.

file:///Applications/Safari.app/Contents/Resources/Acknowledgments.html

~~~
skeletonjelly
Can you post it or pastebin for those who don't have it? Thanks!

~~~
snprbob86

      Acknowledgments
      Portions of this Apple Software may utilize the following copyrighted material, the use of which is hereby acknowledged.
    

Then after several other acknowledgements:

    
    
      Arc90 ( Readability )
      Copyright © Arc90 Inc.  Readability is licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0.  
    

Followed by a full copy of the Apache License, V2

------
jrnkntl
The safari page is updated (<http://apple.com/safari>) right now, but the
title doesnt look right (in safari 4): <http://snaps.shrt.nl/saf5.png>

~~~
albertzeyer
Same in Chrome.

Edit: Seems fixed now. Also in Safari 5.

~~~
danh
And in Safari 5...

~~~
derefr
Actually, no: <http://imgur.com/XsoGv.png>

~~~
eswat
_Now_ it’s fine, it wasn’t a few minutes ago.

------
grantheaslip
Little tidbit I picked out of the development guide: Safari will automatically
update extensions by checking a publicly-accessible plist file:

[http://developer.apple.com/safari/library/documentation/Tool...](http://developer.apple.com/safari/library/documentation/Tools/Conceptual/SafariExtensionGuide/UpdatingExtensions/UpdatingExtensions.html)

I think Chrome does this as well (I don't use it). Could this be related to
their choice to require extensions to be signed? I'd think that anytime code
is being automatically downloaded and installed, security would be a concern.

~~~
aboodman
Chrome does this, almost all extensions use it.

------
earcar
Official press release from Apple
<https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/06/07safari.html>

------
ropiku
Panic demoed a Safari extension: <http://www.panic.com/blog/2010/06/coda-
notes-previe/>

------
browngeek
From the Safari page:- "Safari Reader removes annoying ads and other visual
distractions from online articles."

AFAIK, in other browsers, extensions are required to block ads. Safari is the
first major browser to have adblocking as a prominent built-in feature. I
wonder if other browsers will follow and what impact will that have on
Google's bottom line if adblocking becomes mainstream.

~~~
rbanffy
> I wonder if other browsers will follow and what impact will that have on
> Google's bottom line if adblocking becomes mainstream.

I wonder what impact will it have for site owners... that "distracting"
content is what pays the bills of many people.

~~~
jsz0
It looks like Safari fully loads each page to make the Reader version so I'd
guess they at least get the ad impressions counted.

~~~
gjm11
If the ads aren't being read then clickthrough and conversion rates will go
down, and then advertisers will pay less. The likely impact on revenue for
sites with advertising will be pretty much the same, I expect; just a bit
slower to take effect.

------
macrael
Accidentially close a tab, press cmd z.

~~~
callahad
Oh, hey, that makes way more sense than Cmd+Shift+T.

~~~
Schlaefer
If you don't undo it immediately and do other stuff between e.g. writing in a
text box you have to undo all that typing before restoring your tab.

Adding window management features to the undo sounds plain stupid.

~~~
callahad
What's worse is that closing a tab is undone with Cmd-Z, but closing a window
is undone with History -> Reopen Last Closed Window.

------
awolf
Have they added Undo Close Tab?

~~~
ugh
They have.

------
enterneo
The blue progress bar is back :D

------
raganwald
I recall reading somewhere that they were adding WebSocket support to Safari
5. ANy word on this?

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Type this in the address bar:

    
    
      javascript:alert('WebSocket' in window)

~~~
veemjeem
Is that a yes or no? (I don't have safari 5)

~~~
lurch_mojoff
It is a "true".

------
brianbreslin
one thing to note, safari5 for some reason won't work w/netflix streaming
(their site asks for safari 3 + ) go figure.

------
ssn
Safari Reader ♥

------
papachito
Pretty ironic that their announcement about HTML5 on the download page is
broken on most browsers:

<http://www.apple.com/safari>

screenshot: <http://grab.by/4O3f>

~~~
czhiddy
Don't see this anymore. Some temporary glitch while updating the page?

------
justinph
Does it use multipe processes/threads like Chrome? Because, if not, Safari
stinks.

------
mmaunder
[http://www.macstories.net/news/breaking-apple-releases-
safar...](http://www.macstories.net/news/breaking-apple-releases-safari-5/)
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/06/07/apple_releases...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/06/07/apple_releases_safari_5_with_extensions_expanded_html5_support.html)
<http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/07/safari-5/>
<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=safari+5>

